# VIDEO of Trickle Net in use



## MillionDollar (16 November 2011)

For those that wanted to see the trickle net in use....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IzlQvfuzlQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## lindsayH (16 November 2011)

Great vid! They look fab, just the thing for keeping my fatties entertained during long winter nights.
Gorgeous nag too, I'm such a sucker for the black with white star combination. Must be a childhood/black beauty thing!


----------



## texel (16 November 2011)

Good grief - someone is having a laugh.  Have you seen the price ?

I have bought three 'trickle nets' from my local saddlery, they have small holes which is ideal for my ponies, and they work; the hay lasts longer and the ponies do not get frustrated and these were about £8 each !


----------



## Mince Pie (16 November 2011)

texel said:



			Good grief - someone is having a laugh.  Have you seen the price ?

I have bought three 'trickle nets' from my local saddlery, they have small holes which is ideal for my ponies, and they work; the hay lasts longer and the ponies do not get frustrated and these were about £8 each !
		
Click to expand...

So have I (cheapy haylage nets) and that looks like it takes a lot longer to get through...

Hmm definitely a lot more interested than I was yesterday - but what's the betting my fatty cob just eats his straw bed instead...


----------



## FairyLights (16 November 2011)

Elim-i-net seems good value its around £10


----------



## MillionDollar (16 November 2011)

Honestly i have tried EVERYTHING else, i have a bin full of all different kinds of haynets and nothing comes even close to the Trickle Net. The lady who owns the company has explained why they are so pricey on the other thread. Elim i nets are rubbish!!!


----------



## chestnut cob (16 November 2011)

I don't understand... is it just a haylage net with very small holes?  Wouldn't you get the same effect by doubling up on nets?  I must be missing something!


----------



## MillionDollar (16 November 2011)

It is a very thick material meaning the holes dont stretch at all. The holes are 25mm. I doubled and tripled small holed haylage nets and they didn't work at all like these nets do.


----------



## Rose Folly (16 November 2011)

I like the idea of them very much, and the price would probably justify itself. The thing that concerns me though is the amount of neck action needed by the horse in the tricklenet video. The horse has to  acquire the hay in jerks, rather like a goat foraging, which isn't natural to a horse. I used to be a public monitor of police horses, and the ones I monitored were always fed loose hay off the ground, as haynets and the jerking action involoved were considered  bad for the horses' necks. Would be interested in Ellen's (Equimo's) response
NB How very nice to have the designer/manufacturer on the forum to explain things. Full marks there


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (17 November 2011)

I bought 2 Eliminets and despite hanging them up exactly as instructed, they both fell to bits within TWO DAYS. I would never ever waste money on them again. 2 haynets, 1 inside the other, work just as well.


----------



## MillionDollar (17 November 2011)

Rose Folly....he doesn't do that much at all. The video was taken just as soon as he had been brought in so he was hungry hence his lack of patience. The majority of the time he doesn't jerk at the net but uses his lips instead which is what they should do.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (17 November 2011)

Hmmm still think it costs too much but thanks for justifying it on the other thread.  Have to say I would get one if I had to, but at the moment my horse is doing fine on a small holed haynet.  My horse is not gutsy but it would be handy for horses suffering/being treated with lami where they are so restricted on the amount of hay.

I had to triple net my horses nets when he had lami and he got a sore on his nose/lips from trying to get the hay out so I'd be interested on long term users as to whether this happens over time


----------



## Equimo (17 November 2011)

Thanks very much Milliondollar! Fab video. I really ought to do a promotional video. I'll add that to the list of things to do, but I am so busy sending these nets out recently! 

Yes some horses will have a good old tug on the net. Some will get thier heads under it to throw it about! Each horse develops his / her own method to extracting the hay. I have had one who was really aggressive with the net, and another who was too gentle and I fed a normal haynet with the Trickle net as he wouldn't take enough out of his trickle net. (He did not need a Trickle net, just used him as a case study.) 
Most horses learn that the best method is to graze. By that i mean they will actually seek the hay they can grab, and use the lips and teeth gently to extract the hay. If the horse tries to force too much hay from a hole, it will usually block the hole. 
So yes there is an amount of neck jerking involved, but each horse develops his own method and one horse may throw himself about while another quietly nibbles. 
We've certainly had no reports of this being a problem. In fact some owners have told me how great it is to see thier horse having to burn some calories to seek out thier forage!


----------



## Equimo (17 November 2011)

18 months of use in horses varying from sec A stallions kept 24hrs in stables to 17hh hunters and everything inbetween. Horses on box rest, laminitics, travelling ponies, hung out in a field for oldies...... so far no reports of any problems occuring to any horse through useage of a Trickle net. 

Have had reports of successful weight loss, reduced boredom and lots of comments about saving hay while horses are munching for longer spells. 

I had also tried every small holed net I could find on the market. Spent a fortune on various nets, and having to replace them. Double and triple netting was a chore twice a day with soaked hay too. I found that it doesn't work well anyway, as they only need to get a couple of holes to meet and hey presto big hole again. 
Trickle nets are not indestructable, but nothing comes close to them for quality and strength.


----------



## dalidaydream (17 November 2011)

OK, I give up - I think my pony is just a genius.  My trickle nets arrived yesterday.  I put one in for him with the hay in a haylage net inside it.  Hay must have evaporated because it had gone in double quick time.  I was hoping I would get away with this to save me time but it seems the trickle net is the equivalent of a double net - ie I still need 2 haylage nets 1 inside the other inside the trickle net to give the equivalent of the 4 I was using or if I use 3 then it does actually slow him down 

On the plus side they are incredibly well made and sturdy feeling and I think they should last a long time.  Also he hasn't yet managed to pull the strings through from the other nets so that's good.


----------



## cptrayes (17 November 2011)

I muzzle my Shetland so he only has a 25mm hole to get his hay through, but it's on the end of his nose    If I ever get a problem with the muzzle I'd consider one of these, it looks quite good.


----------



## MillionDollar (17 November 2011)

The horse is not frustrated at all.....and really you can tell that from 1 minute? 

dalidaydream.....yours must truely be an expert....that is unbelieveable. A few of my liveries also use these nets with serial hay scoffing experts  and they still have hay in the morning.


----------



## dalidaydream (18 November 2011)

MillionDollar said:



			dalidaydream.....yours must truely be an expert....that is unbelieveable. A few of my liveries also use these nets with serial hay scoffing experts  and they still have hay in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

What can I say, there is no hope


----------



## vicksey (18 November 2011)

They look fab, I have doubled up my nets in the past for my good doer who loves to scoff, and also have the BSJ blue white and red nets whoch are good, any one know if the trickle nets have smaller holes than these?

http://www.derbyhouse.co.uk/Equestr...coops/British+Showjumping+Haynet_157-0005.htm


----------



## MillionDollar (18 November 2011)

These have 25mm holes. The shire ones are very similar to those but after a few weeks of use the holes stretch to a lot larger than 25mm, prob to twice the size. That's the big difference with the trickle net......there's no stretching or gaping holes.


----------



## beeswax (19 November 2011)

Please gently correct me if i am wrong - but i would be concerned about the possibilities of ulcers forming as the eyes would be showing the brain who would be telling the stomach there is food available and so the acids in the stomach would be getting ready to digest this food that is about to come readily down the stomach and the more the horse tries to get at it surely the more acid in the stomach would be produced but instead it is just in very small amounts surely not enough to absorb/utilise the amount of acid that has been produced, yes/no!!


----------



## Oberon (19 November 2011)

Humans produce acid in response to stimulus.

Horses produce acid all the time.


----------



## Oberon (19 November 2011)

MillionDollar said:



			For those that wanted to see the trickle net in use....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IzlQvfuzlQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to expand...

Wow - I didn't know you owned Black Beauty's ancestor!

I love the haynets surrounding him. You're thinking outside the box, which is fab.


----------



## MillionDollar (19 November 2011)

beeswax said:



			Please gently correct me if i am wrong - but i would be concerned about the possibilities of ulcers forming as the eyes would be showing the brain who would be telling the stomach there is food available and so the acids in the stomach would be getting ready to digest this food that is about to come readily down the stomach and the more the horse tries to get at it surely the more acid in the stomach would be produced but instead it is just in very small amounts surely not enough to absorb/utilise the amount of acid that has been produced, yes/no!!
		
Click to expand...

No. What Oberon said, horses produce acid all of the time which is why these nets are great as it means the horse has forage ad lib or the majority of the time. Unlike when horses scoff their haynet down in 2 hours and then go the rest of the night with nothing...........now that is 100 times worse!

Oberon.......thanks! He is my gorgeous boy  He very rarely actually uses the Wee Haynet (that's hanging from the rope) as that is there just in case he does finish the Trickle nets, then he does use it. So basically he never runs out of hay. I can't think about him being in with no forage.


----------



## FairyLights (19 November 2011)

my greedy cob has a small amount of hay in his hayrack to eat first and to "line his stomach" and a larger amout of hay in a haylage net. i hope this avoids the ulcers issue.


----------



## Lotty (20 November 2011)

I have to weigh and soak my hay with my mare. For the last year I have used elim-a-nets(these are coming away at the top) and the shires normally double netted. I must admit the shires do stretch especially when soaking hay.

When payday arrives I think I may invest in a couple of Trickle nets.


----------



## beeswax (21 November 2011)

thanks for your reply, i must say i didnt think of what happens when they are left without any food, i might invest in one for my piggy cob,


----------



## Oberon (21 November 2011)

beeswax said:



			thanks for your reply, i must say i didnt think of what happens when they are left without any food, i might invest in one for my piggy cob,
		
Click to expand...

It's fascinating, isn't it. I'm still just learning a the moment.

The whole system is designed around eating fibre all day - even their saliva (which they produce lots of when eating) contains bicarb to neutralise the acid in the stomach.....and their large bowel (huge vat that ferments the fibre with millions of bacteria) if left idle, the bacteria starts to die and causes toxins (linked with causing laminitis) to build up and cause havoc. Which is how you can get starving horses suffering from laminitis.

It's really scary considering most horses have finished their nets by 7pm 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I've no intention of spending £30 on a net though


----------



## Ali27 (22 November 2011)

Aghh! I tried to order two trickle nets this afternoon but pay pal kept freezing! I will have to try again later!


----------



## Justfreda (2 January 2012)

Oberon said:



			It's fascinating, isn't it. I'm still just learning a the moment.

The whole system is designed around eating fibre all day - even their saliva (which they produce lots of when eating) contains bicarb to neutralise the acid in the stomach.....and their large bowel (huge vat that ferments the fibre with millions of bacteria) if left idle, the bacteria starts to die and causes toxins (linked with causing laminitis) to build up and cause havoc. Which is how you can get starving horses suffering from laminitis.

It's really scary considering most horses have finished their nets by 7pm 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I've no intention of spending £30 on a net though 

Click to expand...

This is very interesting, I have a mini Shetland who is suffering yet another bout of lami, his weight is spot on according to my vet but he seems to be getting less forage than ever. Fingers crossed that a trickle net could be the answer for him.


----------



## Tiffany (28 February 2012)

QUOTE Yes some horses will have a good old tug on the net. Some will get thier heads under it to throw it about! Each horse develops his / her own method to extracting the hay. So yes there is an amount of neck jerking involved, but each horse develops his own method and one horse may throw himself about while another quietly nibbles. 
We've certainly had no reports of this being a problem. In fact some owners have told me how great it is to see thier horse having to burn some calories to seek out thier forage![/QUOTE]

Looks a very robust net although I'd be interested in what equine dentists think. My girl used to be very greedy and got very frustrated trying to get hay out of her doubled nets. Dentist recommended feeding from ground which is better for her neck and teeth, she eats much slower now she knows it's easier to access.

Personally, I'm not sure I would pay £30 for a net no matter how well made it is. Having said that, I wish you every success with your product.


----------



## fizzer (29 February 2012)

After weighing up the pros and cons I have ordered a trickle net.  £30 is worth it if it does the job in my opinion.


----------



## Laura&Lucas (29 February 2012)

My mum has a haynet that cost £37 And its out lived any other haynet she has! We've had it about 12 years! I think they're a really good idea...but i think Lucas (who is part draught horse and eats a huge amount!!) would get very frustrated and end up eating nothing at all! He's a very stroppy boy


----------



## Honey08 (29 February 2012)

MillionDollar said:



			These have 25mm holes. The shire ones are very similar to those but after a few weeks of use the holes stretch to a lot larger than 25mm, prob to twice the size. That's the big difference with the trickle net......there's no stretching or gaping holes.
		
Click to expand...

I've had the Shires nets for over six years and not one hole has stretched or gaped yet.  Thats with two big greedy ISHs that trash everything they touch...

Edited to add, just watched the video and they don't look worth £30!  I'll stick with my Shires ones for £8 that have done six years...


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (29 February 2012)

texel said:



			Good grief - someone is having a laugh.  Have you seen the price ?

I have bought three 'trickle nets' from my local saddlery, they have small holes which is ideal for my ponies, and they work; the hay lasts longer and the ponies do not get frustrated and these were about £8 each !
		
Click to expand...

LOL! There's a permanent thread on here about the "wonders of trickle nets"; and by golly you dare rise above the parapet and say blimey they're pricey or wot and you get a deluge of trickle-net fans telling you how much you'll save after you've spent your thirty quid, or in my case sixty quid as I've got two horses.

Ehm, does your local saddlery do mail order? If so could you PM me with details? Thanks.


----------



## emma.is (1 March 2012)

I'm frustrated just watching it! I definitely wouldn't feed my horse from them 24/7. Definitely not when they're hungry!

They seem prety useful for in the field during the day or over night.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (1 March 2012)

Honey08 said:



			I've had the Shires nets for over six years and not one hole has stretched or gaped yet.  Thats with two big greedy ISHs that trash everything they touch...

Edited to add, just watched the video and they don't look worth £30!  I'll stick with my Shires ones for £8 that have done six years...
		
Click to expand...

I haven't had a proplem with my shires ones either, I have some HKM ones too and same no stretching


----------



## Tnavas (1 March 2012)

I just bought a haynet with really small holes - works fine, though only holds a couple of slices of hay. For longer periods I use two small holed haynets. I tried the double haynet and found them a pain to fill, so went and bought a couple of small holed nets.


----------



## galaxy (1 March 2012)

Honey08 said:



			I've had the Shires nets for over six years and not one hole has stretched or gaped yet.  Thats with two big greedy ISHs that trash everything they touch...

Edited to add, just watched the video and they don't look worth £30!  I'll stick with my Shires ones for £8 that have done six years...
		
Click to expand...

Lucky you!  I got through 2 shires and 2 km elite nets in 6 months with my girl!  just over 3 months on and the tricklenet has no signs of wear at all


----------



## MillionDollar (1 March 2012)

Honey08 said:



			I've had the Shires nets for over six years and not one hole has stretched or gaped yet.  Thats with two big greedy ISHs that trash everything they touch...

Edited to add, just watched the video and they don't look worth £30!  I'll stick with my Shires ones for £8 that have done six years...
		
Click to expand...

Really? Well I have 20 red/black Shires nets, and although they are fab for feeding the ones on ad lib hay as they hold so much, they aren't good for those you need to restrict as the holes do get a LOT larger and stretch and break. They don't slow them down at all!

They are worth £30 as mine are used 24/7 and they still look and work like they are brand new.....if I'd have bought a few Shire nets this long ago they wouldn't look like brand new at all.


----------



## MillionDollar (1 March 2012)

emma.is said:



			I'm frustrated just watching it! I definitely wouldn't feed my horse from them 24/7. Definitely not when they're hungry!

They seem prety useful for in the field during the day or over night.
		
Click to expand...

So you're basically saying it would be much better for my horse to have a larger holed haynet, to finish it within 2 hours and then have nothing to eat for the other 22 hours!? or give him more hay in a larger holed haynet so he becomes obese!? Really!?


----------



## MillionDollar (1 March 2012)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			LOL! There's a permanent thread on here about the "wonders of trickle nets"; and by golly you dare rise above the parapet and say blimey they're pricey or wot and you get a deluge of trickle-net fans telling you how much you'll save after you've spent your thirty quid, or in my case sixty quid as I've got two horses.

Ehm, does your local saddlery do mail order? If so could you PM me with details? Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

What annoys me is people who have no experience with these nets to say things like 'OMG £30 for a haynet, you're all mad' or 'I don't understand why you can't just use a normal small holed haynet'...................because this is COMPLETELY different!


----------



## amandaco2 (1 March 2012)

wow they sure slow them down!
my big chap would probably try to pull it off the wall (he likes to play with things)... tho luckily he doesnt need restricting so he has a round bale outside his door...lol
great for greedies better than getting laminitis- or colic from long periods with nothing to eat as they have guzzled their ration in hours


----------



## JustKickOn (1 March 2012)

I can't help but think that for horses that really 'go for it' with their nets, that it would be bad for their muscle build up. Your horse seems to be content picking his net though, and not wrenching it. If the £30 is a justifiable spend, and as you have mentioned that your nets have maintained their quality when many others do not, then fair play to you. Somebody has done well for themselves seeing that niche in the market!


----------



## Jasmine* (2 March 2012)

my horse had one of these, chewed it to shreds within a week!


----------



## NeedNewHorse (2 March 2012)

I personally don't think £30 for a haynet is that much considering it will last well and do a specific job - especially when the alternative nets fail in this department (i.e slowing the intake) Haybars are around £65 with p&P at £15.00 on top so that's a pretty pricey way to feed forage!

However, as much as I love the idea of the trickle net and in theory would of loved one for my horse... I don't want to feed her from any net, let alone one she would really have to tug from.

Eating from a haynet in my opinion is not something I want to do for a few reasons, including the position of head, with regards to their teeth/jaw and also having the head down naturally allows mucus etc to drain (and when stabled in an american barn I do think of all the crap floating around with bedding/dust etc and fresh air flow restrictions) and of course the unnatural muscle usage when using any net, especially one where their neck is being used in chest height postion and all the tugging and pulling etc.

But then, if you have a laminitic prone horse/pony and we know they need to be eating in a continuous fashion for many reasons, and not forgetting their mental welfare of being without food then you have to think which is the lesser of the two evils.... and in this instance (i.e laminitic) I would go with the net. 

What I would like is some kind of cushion type design where it can be placed on the floor but would not allow for any foot/hoof to be caught in it and where it can be pushed/moved around as the horse is grazing from it....!!! lol can anyone make one of those please?


----------



## FairyLights (2 March 2012)

^^^^^^
Hi-fibre nuts in a ball?


----------



## JustKickOn (2 March 2012)

Secure the net in a tyre of some type? May need a bit of a clever clogs to work out how to fit a biggish tyre into a 12x12 stable appropriately though.


----------



## Equimo (2 March 2012)

NeedNewHorse said:



			What I would like is some kind of cushion type design where it can be placed on the floor but would not allow for any foot/hoof to be caught in it and where it can be pushed/moved around as the horse is grazing from it....!!! lol can anyone make one of those please?
		
Click to expand...

Some people use the Trickle Net for that very purpose and get on great with it


----------



## goldypops (2 March 2012)

I use mine on the floor as a "hay pillow" so they eat from a natural grazing position and at natural trickle grazing how they would in the wild - nibbling small amounts and having to move to find more food ...not how we feed them on a big green plate laid out in front of them to take big mouthfuls at a time!!!


----------



## MillionDollar (3 March 2012)

I'm not snapping at anyone, and people have basically said/suggested what I've put above! I love how I get accused of 'snapping' at people, when they have written...........they are too expensive for a haynet, no one in their right mind would pay that or you're being cruel to your horse! I take great offense to that when all I'm doing is telling everyone how great these nets are.


----------



## treacle_beastie (3 March 2012)

I have continued to put a portion of hay in my shires and fill my trickle net to the brim. Sometimes she clears it all, sometimes she leaves some in the trickle net, sometimes she chooses the trickle net first but most of the time she will eat the hay from the shires net first but I dont mind cos it stops her from grabbing the trickle net and getting frustrated with not getting any as she has learned she has to be gentle with it to get the hay out. 

I would say she is more content but it hasnt cut my hay bill down as I still feed extra in the shires haynet  Next year I may just use the trickle net!


----------



## Justfreda (3 March 2012)

I received my trickle nets yesterday and I was a little worried to say the least, they looked a really odd shape and very heavy in weight.  I was pleasantly suprised after filling them how they changed shape to a regular net but so much easier to fill as the top is so much wider.  

I was still a little concerned about the net I had put in for my little mini shetland as he only gets a small slice of hay overnight and it was lost in this huge trickle net, I did leave him some loose hay on the floor so I knew he wouldnt go without all night if he didnt suss his new net out.  I put the nets up at 7pm and when I went back at just after 11 to do my usual checks they were both munching away still happy as larry  and they both still had just under half the net left.

On arriving this morning both nets empty and two happy looking ponies, Im so pleased with them.

I know a lot of people say how expensive they are and I agree but the quality of the nets is remarkable, and with having a lami prone shetland it is worth every penny to me.  I had put away a couple of £'s a week over the last 3 or so months when I first enquired about the nets so really didnt miss it.

So big thumbs up from me trickle nets.


----------



## ameeyal (3 March 2012)

To all you people that say the nets are expensive, how many of you go out for meals? have take aways? smoke? drink? go on holiday? buy clothes that only get worn once, get the idea!!! these nets should last for a few years, whilst every thing else that you spent your money doesnt last that long RANT OVER.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (3 March 2012)

I also received mine yesterday and my horse mastered it straight away and it was empty this morning. Hopefully it has slowed him down.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (3 March 2012)

And he doesn't tug at it anymore than he did with a shires doubled up.


----------



## touchstone (3 March 2012)

ameeyal said:



			To all you people that say the nets are expensive, how many of you go out for meals? have take aways? smoke? drink? go on holiday? buy clothes that only get worn once, get the idea!!! these nets should last for a few years, whilst every thing else that you spent your money doesnt last that long RANT OVER.
		
Click to expand...

I really don't think that there is any need to lecture people on what they should spend their money on  

Those that are saying that they think the nets are expensive are entitled to their opinion, and actually there *are* people who don't have holidays/smike/drink or wear clothes only once.

It's great that you are pleased with them, but if people think they are too expensive then ranting at them isn't going to change that.


----------



## Ali27 (3 March 2012)

Basically the trickle net will only appeal to people with good doers who are unable to feed hay/ haylage ad-lib and then they are definitely worth the £35 investment! For me £35 = a happier, healthier horse! My mare has come out of winter at a perfect 3/5 according to the vet and I definitely would say that the trickle net has done that! Too many horses in the UK have weight problems or ulcers! For me, money is irrelevant compared to the Heath and happiness of my horse!


----------



## touchstone (4 March 2012)

Ali27 said:



			Basically the trickle net will only appeal to people with good doers who are unable to feed hay/ haylage ad-lib and then they are definitely worth the £35 investment! For me £35 = a happier, healthier horse! My mare has come out of winter at a perfect 3/5 according to the vet and I definitely would say that the trickle net has done that! Too many horses in the UK have weight problems or ulcers! For me, money is irrelevant compared to the Heath and happiness of my horse!
		
Click to expand...

As I've said before, that's lovely for you, but I do resent the implication that those who don't wish to purchase one due to the cost are neglecting the health and happiness of their horse.   There are ways to slow down and make sure a horse isn't stood without forage, if people don't wish to purchase a trickle net their choice, doesn't mean that they are neglecting their horse's welfare.


----------



## NooNoo59 (4 March 2012)

where do you get them and does it have an adverse effect on the teeth?


----------



## padderpaws (29 April 2012)

Equimo, I have just ordered a trickle net.  Do they come with any instructions?  if not, is it best to put a normal one up as well as the trickle net at first or just best to let them get on with it?


----------



## WelshRuby (29 April 2012)

Hi Padderpaws, Equimo isn't on here at the mo so I hope you don't mind if I answer?
I put half the hay in a normal small holed net and half in the trickle net.


----------



## Venevidivici (29 April 2012)

Reeople saying their horses normally attack their nets/throw them around and they're worried they'd hurt their necks,we found that they did this a bit whilst they got used to the technique but very very rarely do it now,as they've realised it doesn't actually 
help.


----------



## Venevidivici (29 April 2012)

Oops,don't know how the inappropriately placed smiley got in! Meant to say 'people'.


----------



## Venevidivici (29 April 2012)

Also,have seen somewhere that some people secure the net at the top and bottom,which will prevent net-tossing I guess.


----------



## milliepops (29 April 2012)

I have just ordered one today (wish I'd got round to it earlier as I could really do with it today while they are standing in out of the rain ) - the website said to allow 10 days for delivery... do they really take that long?


----------



## Venevidivici (29 April 2012)

Ours came much faster than that


----------

